# Téléphone mobile compatible Mac autre que le iphone ?



## gibey (8 Février 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je possède un MacBook Pro sous léopard 10.5.6 et en suis ravi. Cependant, je possède un vieux mobile sagem qui n'est pas synchronisable avec iCal, ni avec entourage (Outlook version 2008). Je pense m'acheter un téléphone portable mais sans doute pas le iphone (2 millions de pixels, pas de MMS ni de visio c'est pour moi rédibitoire). Ma question est la suivante : possèdez-vous un mobile (marque et modèle) compatible avec iCal et/ou entourage ? D'avance je vous en remercie


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Février 2009)

Il te reste une autre solution, celle d'attendre le nouvel iPhone qui devrait débarquer en juin/juillet prochain (Apple à l'air de vouloir fixer des périodes par domaine, iPhone début d'été, iPod septembre, portables octobre...) et proposera probablement des évolution à ce niveau.


----------



## Arlequin (9 Février 2009)

j'ignore si c'est à jour ...


----------



## gibey (9 Février 2009)

merci Boris et Arlequin pour ces éclairages... Je vais patienter un peu en attendant d'avoir des infos sur le nouvel iphone...


----------

